# Itchy Eyes



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with their chis having itchy eyes? 

JoJo started rubbing his eyes a couple of weeks ago. There is no discharge, and when I look at the white part of his eyes, there is no discoloration.. could their still be an infection? Is this a symptom of allergies? There has been no changes in diet or other external factors.. and my puppy chihuahua is not showing any similar signs.. 

Last night I had JoJo on my lap, his eyes were closed and I was rubbing his face, near his tear ducts and his little leg was thumping! You could tell that my rubbing his eyes was very soothing to him.. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

have you done anything different....like had your lawn sprayed....carpet freshner...change your laundry soap?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Are they watering at all? Could they just be very dry? You may want to try some eye drops? Both of my boys eyes water at points throughout the day. I think mostly because they are so small and dust and such get in the eyes so they water to cleanse them. I would say that it is normal for them to water so them not watering would be a concern for me?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Could be allergies or could be an eye infection. Yoshi gets allergies and rubs her eyes a bit more in the summer. One time though she was rubbing them a lot, and she had an eye infection and needed eye drops. They sure didn't do her any good though cuz I couldn't get the darn things in her eyes lol. It was an epic battle two times a day. I think I might've gotten a couple in over the week


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

JoJo has an appointment to see the vet in the morning. His eyes do naturally water alot; last night I caught Fergie rubbing her eyes which I have never seen her do so now I'm concerned it might be some infection. We shall find out soon. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Keep us updated!


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Well, the vet concluded it's a pollen allergy. He gave JoJo an allergy shot yesterday morning, and he hasn't rubbed his eyes or chewed on his legs since! He said to expect his symptoms to get worse in the fall.. at which time we can treat it with 5mg of children's benedryl (he's 10 lbs!).. if that doesn't work, he can prescribe a dog allergy pill to help.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I wonder if feeding them just a small amount of local raw, unfiltered honey each day might help. It is supposed to act much like a homeopathic. The way I understand it, the very very small amounts of pollens/allergens that it contains allows the body to start building up a tolerance to those allergens and therefore lessens the severity of seasonal allergies.

You can read a bit about using honey for allergies here. I don't have any better links atm.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

*allergies*



JoJos_Mom said:


> Well, the vet concluded it's a pollen allergy. He gave JoJo an allergy shot yesterday morning, and he hasn't rubbed his eyes or chewed on his legs since! He said to expect his symptoms to get worse in the fall.. at which time we can treat it with 5mg of children's benedryl (he's 10 lbs!).. if that doesn't work, he can prescribe a dog allergy pill to help.


I had to stop walking my Bichons, Lacy and Cosmo, early in the morning because both of them started itching. Cosmo used to have itchy problems, but hasn't had any problems for literally years. Lacy has never had itching problems before and she's 11 years old. My sister, who has allergies, also had to stop walking early in the morning because she kept getting sick. The air is heavy early in the morning and holds any pollen, etc., close to the ground where little furkids and people can breathe them. My sister's allergy doctor told her that this year is worse with allergens than usual. I give Lacy and Cosmo children's benedryl and it helps. I also put a couple of inches of warm water in the bath tub, pour in a box of baking soda, stand them in the water and pour it over them. Then I dry them enough to keep them from dripping too much, but let the mixture stay on them as much as I can. That helps a lot, too. I put something soothing, like clear aloe gel, on any raw spots and put onesies on them to keep them from scratching/licking. They are better, but not really OK just yet. My little rescue Chihuahua, Kozanna, doesn't react, so I hope she doesn't have any allergies. Ah, the joys of summertime in east Tennessee!


----------

